# Crucial composer you need to have in your early music collection or repertoire



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Adam de la halle if one of them, all do no prolific he manage to pull a semi operatic piece called le jeux de robin et marion and his other called i dont recalled, his work not to be neglect has this is avant-garde first kind of opera we have, someone might add it's inovative for it's era!!!

I bought a cd feauturing some* adam de la halle* songs.

Than there is* Pérotin * you got to have some in your collection of credential released hmm?
Try Hilliard ensmble they manage to transcnd the soul of Pérotin, his music ...

Than i would had the distuiguished *Oswald Von Wolkenstein*, good composer for ars vetus i presume if im accurate hey?

Than what about the poet of poet of germany also happen to be * Neidhart Von Reuental*
So this stuff is mostly ars vetus

Im categoric
:tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Good places to start! The majority of that is between 1200-1400. Guillaume de Machaut is another staple.

Going into the 1400s, du Fay and Ockeghem are enjoyable, especially their motets.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Ockeghem and Josquin are the earliest composers I've listened extensively to. I wouldn't be without them. Actually my first "homework" on guitar in 1985 was a piece by de Halle that I still know, it got stuck in my brain


----------

